# Mechanical Pocket Watch With Date



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, fellow WIS. I am getting slightly fed up of watches as I can't find the elusive perfect watch and if I find a nice watch I don't tend to wear it for fear of scratching it etc. I also tend to have watches modded to how I feel they should be.

Over the years I've noticed I have a wristwatch on but constantly either look for clocks, mobile phone or the bottom right of the computer screen (windows) for the time. I think I wear watches as I feel naked without them.

Now the worst thing is I tend to be very superstitious with regards to watches. If I receive a new ( to me) watch and something happens wrong in my day, I tend to flip it rather quickly after receiving it. I've got to the point that my clinically diagnosed OCD works over time, and I think I need a change from wristwatches for the time being anyway. No doubt I will get back into them.

Therefore I was wondering if any of you have advice to the thread title, something not too expensive, but reliable. I've gone off electrical/electronic unless tuning fork.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have a look at Shiner post's he has some nice railroad watches,don't know if they do one with a date unless quartz someone on here will know though

.eBay item number:have a look at these on the bay

231200661772 or this 321391199165/// 151284689640/// 201044131581

good luck

.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't recall ever seeing a mechanical pocket watch with a date function - but then all mine are over 50 years old!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> I can't recall ever seeing a mechanical pocket watch with a date function - but then all mine are over 50 years old!


Avia made one - I have one in my collection - the date window is above the 6 but is so small it is difficult to read.

If I can get a decent picture of it I will post it here.

Regards

David


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have seen some of those. I forgot to say I would require a seconds hand, also. I'm a bit fussy.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ventura said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have seen some of those. I forgot to say I would require a seconds hand, also. I'm a bit fussy.


That will rule out the Avia then BUT it does not rule out a Raketa or a Sekonda- just realised I have such a Raketa as well. Sweep seconds hand and a small date window at the three o'clock position.

See items 360283170882 and 12131297702 on the bay for some decent examples.

Regards

David


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions David. 12131297702 isn't there. What was it?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a sekonda pocket watch with date in bits once I put it back together I will post some pics up


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ventura said:


> Thanks for the suggestions David. 12131297702 isn't there. What was it?


Sorry typo - number should be 121312977021


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I managed to get a Sekonda one with date and second hand. Thanks for your suggestions. How is date adjusted? I tried the old Vostok watch method of backwards about 20 mins form turnover and then forwards to no avail.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Having checked one of mine, there does not appear to be a quickset feature to set the date.

So it will be the time honoured method of winding and winding until you get to the correct date.

Does the one you purchased have the 3602 movement fitted?

Regards

David


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure. Its the 19 jewel movement.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you could post a clear picture of the movement, that would help in identifying it.

David


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Will take one later but it was this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Sekonda-19-jewel-pocket-watch-USSR-/331189146862?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=H4D1PRfhInN1ySy%252BY%252BjWGsG%252FVgo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Did I get it for a good price?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw some going for Â£10 to Â£12. I think I paid a bit too much. Having said that one of the sellers was saying it needed a new battery  Obviously mechanically ignorant.


----------

